# Certo che sei proprio giovane



## mikisong

Ciao a tutti.

Contesto: un ragazzo chiede lavoro in un ristorante. Il principale sta quasi per darglielo, ma poi guarda meglio il ragazzo e dice: "*Certo che sei proprio giovane*. Ma sei sicuro di aver compiuto i 16 anni?"

Ecco, non saprei proprio come tradurre quel "certo que sei" 

Mi sembra che la traduzione "Claro que eres muy joven" non vada bene.
Forse "Y sin embargo eres tan joven."?

Qualcuno mi aiuta?

Grazie, ciao


----------



## Pegasillo

Speravo intervenisse qualche nativo, ma vedo che nessuno ha risposto...

Nell'attesa, a rischio di sbagliare, ci provo a darti una mano, ma evidentemente è difficile, non saprei darti una forma il cui senso ricalchi completamente l'espressione originale...

Messe le mani avanti, potrebbe essere: "Pero bueno, qué tan joven me pareces...", "Pero sí que eres jovencito...".

Non prenderlo per oro colato...

Saluti


----------



## Elxenc

Hola: 

Esta frase se podría iniciar de dos o tres formas: _Claro que eres muy joven _(pero necesitaría que alguien hubiera hecho mención a que era excesivamente joven para colocar "*claro que*..."); Otra forma: *Por supuesto que eres muy joven, pero ¿Estas seguro (de tener los 16? ) de haber cumplido los 16*. Otra, aunque más libre: *Quizás seas demasiado joven. ¿Estas seguro de tener los 16 (de tener 16 años) (de haber cumplido los 16*). 

En España la edad mínima para poder trabajar son los 16 años, creo que como en la mayoría de países de "Mercado Común"

Saludos.


----------



## mikisong

Grazie mille, anche se non sono ancora soddisfatta, temo. _Certo che è davvero difficile!_  (e questa come la traduciamo, eh?)

Il "quizás seas demasiado joven" lo scarterei, perché qui stiamo parlando di certezze.

Il "pero" mi sembra che ci stia bene, ma forse viene meglio in altri contesti.

Per esempio  "Certo che sei proprio scemo!". Potrebbe tradursi con: "Pero, ¡serás tonto!

Ma nell'esempio fatto all'inizio, il "pero" da solo mi pare che non basti e il "pero bueno" non mi convince.
E se facessimo un mix tra quello che hanno detto Pegasillo e Elxenc? Del tipo:

"Pero claro, eres tan joven. Estás seguro de..."

Cari saluti


----------



## quasi.stellar

Io lo tradurrei cambiando il verbo:

_"¡Seguro que pareces muy joven ...! "_, e poi cambiando leggermente anche la parte successiva "_¿de verdad has cumplido los 16?"_
Per come lo sento io


----------



## mikisong

quasi.stellar said:


> Io lo tradurrei cambiando il verbo:
> 
> _"¡Seguro que pareces muy joven ...! "_, e poi cambiando leggermente anche la parte successiva "_¿de verdad has cumplido los 16?"_
> Per come lo sento io



Grazie quasi.stellar. La seconda parte della tua frase ("¿de verdad has cumplido los 16?") mi piace, però la prima parte no: il "seguro" vicino a "parece" mi pare non ci stia bene.


----------



## quasi.stellar

A me piace "pareces" al posto di "eres". Poi cosa mettere per "certo che", non so esattamente, lascerei ai madrelingua di dare indicazioni


----------



## Neuromante

Y sí que eres joven


----------



## mikisong

Grazie Neuromante.  ANche Pegasillo aveva detto "pero sí que eres jovencito"

Pensi che ci stia bene il "pero" invece del "y"?     "Pero sí que eres joven"


----------



## Elxenc

Hola y buenas tardes:

Yo no acabo de ver claras las propuestas. Seríais tan amables de poner por escrito, vuestra en frase en castellano completa.

Yo haría una traducción libre ,y aquí creo que no "traiciono" (traduttore traditore) la frase original italiana: *Me* pareces demasiado joven. ¿Seguro que (De verdad) tienes los 16?

Saluti


----------



## Neuromante

mikisong said:


> Grazie Neuromante.  ANche Pegasillo aveva detto "pero sí que eres jovencito"
> 
> Pensi che ci stia bene il "pero" invece del "y"?     "Pero sí que eres joven"


No. Ese "pero"de Pegasillo es una traducción literal del italiano, en español no tiene ese sentido de "sopesar". Como mucho existe "pero mira que..." per tiene otro significado: "Ma guarda que"

De todos modos: Mi propuesta tampoco es demasiado común. Estas traduciendo una expresión idiomática


----------



## Pegasillo

Neuromante said:


> Y sí que eres joven





Neuromante said:


> No. Ese "pero"de Pegasillo es una traducción literal del italiano, en español no tiene ese sentido de "sopesar". Como mucho existe "pero mira que..." per tiene otro significado: "Ma guarda *che*"
> 
> De todos modos: Mi propuesta tampoco es demasiado común. Estas traduciendo una expresión idiomática



Estoy de acuerdo, la versión de Neuromante es más adecuada de la mía y se aproxima más al sentido de: "certo che sei proprio...". La dificultad reside en expresar completamente todos los matices de dicha expresión muy italiana en una fórmula satisfactoria con el mismo sentido y los mismos requisitos de brevedad en español, evitando paráfrasis.



Elxenc said:


> Yo haría una traducción libre ,y aquí creo que no "traiciono" (traduttore traditore) la frase original italiana: *Me* pareces demasiado joven. ¿Seguro que (De verdad) tienes los 16?


El resultado es aceptable. Sin embargo, traduciendo así, tengo la impresión de que en la primera parte (que es la que se está debatiendo) se quiere compensar el paso de un grado mayor de certidumbre ("*certo* che...") a uno menor ("Me *pareces*...") "exagerando" con el adverbio "*demasiado*"el atributo "*joven*".

En fin, me decanto por: "_Y sí que eres joven. ¿De verdad tienes los 16?_", aunque se pierda algún matiz.

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## mikisong

D'accordo, grazie a tutti e rassegnamoci ad una traduzione approssimativa: Y sí que eres joven.

¡Y sí que fue difícil esta traducción!

Saluti


----------



## mikisong

Scusate tanto, stavo rassegnandomi a una traduzione in una forma "no demasiado común come dice Neuromante, ma poi mi è venuto in mente: e se mettessi semplicemente 

"*Pero qué joven eres*" 

Mi sembra corretto e rende l'idea, no? Cosa ne dite amici spagnoli?

Grazie


----------



## Elxenc

A mi me sonaría más natural: Pero pareces más joven. ¿Seguro que tienes los 16?

Saluti


----------



## mikisong

Gracias Elxenc. 

Para que tu frase funcione el chico debería haber dicho antes que tenía los 16 y no está claro que sea así.

Y además, estoy de acuerdo con Pegasillo que pasar de "certo che" a "pareces" disminuye la certeza. Creo que se pierde el sentido original.


----------



## Elxenc

Ciao Buon giorno;



mikisong said:


> Contesto: un ragazzo chiede lavoro in un ristorante. Il principale sta quasi per darglielo, ma poi guarda meglio il ragazzo e dice: "*Certo che sei proprio giovane*. Ma sei sicuro di aver compiuto i 16 anni?"



¿Y si intentas copiar un párrafo completo más largo? Para ver un poco más el "ambiente" de la situación.
Cierto es que traducir "_propio"_ al castellano o al catalán resulta siempre difícil, porque despista, pero se consigue, y para "Certo que sei...": Ya veo que eres verdaderamente (propiamente ??? muy forzada) joven; Está claro/Claro que eres bastante joven; No dudo de que eres (muy) joven...

Para mí no haría falta que el muchacho hubiera dicho tener los 16 (años) dado que ésta es la edad mínima para poder trabajar legalmente, a la cual haría referencia el contratante para negar? el puesto de trabajo. Yo, personalmente, interpreto "pareces más joven/Está claro que eres (muy) joven" que tiene un punto alto de ironía e incredulidad de lo parece decir el chaval (para poder  ser contratado) ante el aspecto del chaval.

Saluti.


----------



## mikisong

Gracias Elxenc, pero no hay contesto más largo, ya que he intentado reconstruir de memoria una escena de una peli.


----------



## nandozgz

Después de leeros a todos, coincidiría con Pegasillo



Pegasillo said:


> En fin, me decanto por: "_Y sí que eres joven. ¿De verdad tienes los 16?_", aunque se pierda algún matiz.



Quizá, incluso manteniendo el "sicuro". "Y sí que eres joven. ¿Seguro que tienes los dieciséis?" 

Mi duda está en mantener el "ma" en la traducción, o no. Y traducirlo por "pero". "Y sí que eres joven. Pero ¿seguro que tienes los dieciséis?"


----------

